# Best Flat Iron Spray? On dry hair



## RayannaBanana (Dec 28, 2008)

I was just wondering what people would recommend for a before flat ironing spray. I use to use Sebastian Laminates anti-frizz thermal styler hair spray but it has been discontinued and I have no idea what to use now. 

I'd appreciate any recommendations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: I looked up some stuff and I was just wondering if anyones heard of or knows how good Wella High Hair Flat Iron Spray or Healthy Sexy Hair Soya Want Flat Hair Flat Iron Spray are. Thanks.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Dec 28, 2008)

Its not a spray, but I use Artec Hot Style Ironing Creme.  I just seperate my hair into three sections, and evenly distribute a pea size amount in each section (I suppose less if you have shorter or finer hair, see what works out)  It smells GREAT and has virtually stopped all breakage Ive had from flat ironing my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus its a bit more conditioning and it reduces frizz without the crunchiness or stickiness of a flat iron spray


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 29, 2008)

beyond the zone flat iron spray from sallys beauty supply

its a neon orange/hot pink bottle, smells like candy, makes my hair shiney, smooth and gives it 0 greasy-ness!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 29, 2008)

I really like Matrix Sleek Look Iron Smoother spray!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 30, 2008)

My 2 faves are Matrix flat iron smoothing spray and S-Factor heat defense spray.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 30, 2008)

CHI 44 Iron Guard...I LOVE IT. The only drawback is that it smells like men's cologne, but the smell doesn't last long.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 30, 2008)

I have heard that FHI Hot Sauce was really good.


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 30, 2008)

I like the CHI Iron guard, and I actually like the smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it definitely dissipates when dry.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_Its not a spray, but I use Artec Hot Style Ironing Creme.  I just seperate my hair into three sections, and evenly distribute a pea size amount in each section (I suppose less if you have shorter or finer hair, see what works out)  It smells GREAT and has virtually stopped all breakage Ive had from flat ironing my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus its a bit more conditioning and it reduces frizz without the crunchiness or stickiness of a flat iron spray_

 
I bought this because I liked what you said and other things I read about it. Only thing is when I went to go get it they changed the bottle a bit so I was confused at first but it said it pretty much does the same thing. Smells really nice! Thanks!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 30, 2008)

TIGI  S-Factor Flat Iron Shine Spray
Smells amazing and you only need a couple sprays for your whole head


----------

